# Largest Flounder of 2018 - 9 pounds 28"



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Largest Flounder of 2018

The December flounder run has got off to a very good start, but fish numbers are already starting to decrease. With each passing night, I am seeing fewer fish, and they are becoming much harder to locate. The largest flounder always move towards the tail-end of the run. I'm not sure how much longer the run will last, but hopefully there will be a few more surges of fish with the upcoming nasty weather in the forecast.

The flounder limit is 2 fish per person from December 1-14, an then returns to 5 fish per person after December 14. The 2 fish limit period lets us selectively target "trophy size" flounder, and is a favored time of year for many of my long-time and repeat customers. Thanks for your continued business this December!!

*12/4/2018 - First trip*
I had repeat customer Danny H. group of 2 onboard. Conditions were fair, with NE wind at 10mph, very high tide levels, and cool temps in the mid-50's. We found 2 nice flounder right away, before it got dark. After that, we had to move around a bunch, eventually finding our last 2 fish 10 feet apart. We passed up on 8 flounder in the 16-19" range, looking for larger fish. After getting our flounder limit, we went looking for drum and sheepshead, but they were scarce. We ended with a 4 flounder limit plus 1 black drum. The flounder were solid, in the 20-24" range, with the largest 24" flounder weighing 6.5 pounds.

*Late Trip*
I had repeat customer Scott F. group of 2 onboard. We got a very slow start, gigging only 1 nice flounder in the first 2 hours, and passing on several other keepers under 20". I decided to start the outboard and make a long run, and boy did it pay off! After making a long cold run, we gigged our last 3 fish for a limit in less than 5 minutes, including the 2 largest fish for 2018 back-to-back. We ended with a 4 flounder limit. Our fish were 20", 24", 27", and 28". The 27" flounder weighed 8 pounds and the 28" flounder weighed 9 pounds, the largest flounder so far for 2018.

*Upcoming open dates:
December: completely booked
January: 1, 3-9, 11-19, 21-31
February: 1-8, 10-15, 17-28
March: 1-5, 8-29, 31
April: 1-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WOW! Good job Capt


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*More big flounder tonight*

*12/5/2018 - Double trip*

* Early trip* - I had repeat customer Bill S. group of 2 onboard. Conditions were marginal, with NE wind at 15-20mph, very high tides, and cool temps in the mid 50's. We got a fast start, gigging 3 big flounder in the first 10 minutes before it got dark. We had to look around for a while to find our last fish, but I made sure it was a big one. After we got our flounder limit, we went looking for sheepshead and black drum, only finding a few widely scattered sheepshead. We ended with a 4 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead. All our flounder were 20" or better, and the largest flounder on this trip was 24".

*Late trip* - I had repeat customer Scott F. group of 2 onboard. Conditions had changed, with SE wind at 10mph, and temperature rising by 10 degrees to the mid 60's. We got a fast start again, finding three nice 21" flounder in the first 45 minutes. Looking to finish strong, we searched for 2 more hours for a much bigger flounder, eventually finding a 24.5" fish that weighed 6 pounds. We ended with a 4 flounder limit plus 2 black drum.

*Upcoming open dates:
December: completely booked
January: 1, 3-9, 11-19, 21-31
February: 1-8, 10-15, 17-28
March: 1-5, 8-29, 31
April: 1-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

